# Palomar Challenge $1,000 in cash prizes Aug 11 2007



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

The newly opened Santa Ysabel Resort and Casino is the event's title sponsor.

They are giving away $1,000 towards the hill climb competition. $250 each to the top male and female riders. Cash prizes for age group winners.

They are also giving away $10 free play coupons to all riders over 21.

Routes of 24, 35 and 62 miles. Post ride mexican meal too. On site lodging and camping at Lake Henshaw resort.

Details http://www.julianactive.com/Palomar challenge.htm


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ouch, ouch, ouch OUCH!!!!*

climbing Palomar is never fun

climbing it in august heat sounds horrid


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Im In


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*have fun*

I prefer to climb it when there is snow at the top and at 200 plus lbs I'll never win a hill climb. I'm pretty sure my teammate won it last year.

too bad they are climbing east grade. South Grade is a harder/better climb


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> ...too bad they are climbing east grade. South Grade is a harder/better climb


Agree. Floyd, according to his new book, did the South Grade in 27 minutes + change.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

lemonlime said:


> Agree. Floyd, according to his new book, did the South Grade in 27 minutes + change.


Must be from the turn. Store to store no way, even for Floyd. From the turn that would be a VAM of about 5500 per hour. Very fast

They should have a handicapped race for big guys like ATP and I. I am 195 right now (Skinny for me) and I am pretty sure I can climb south grade, Store to Store, in under 1:15...but in August? in 100 degree heat? no thanks


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*instead of handicapping*

do it like horse racing.

add weight to the smaller riders

yeah Floyds is from the turn

from store to store in 27 minutes would be 25 mph average (about plus 12 miles in sub 30 minutes)

I don't think so. from the turn 7 and change miles 27 minutes, that is about 14-15

big up to the big climbers. no one knows pain and suffering like us


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

our team got 11th on the climb not bad, my other buddy got 3rd overall


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

*Palomar Challenge Results now posted*

Go to: http://www.julianactive.com/Palomar2007results.htm


----------

